# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  اسرائيل تجدد: تصريحات الداد تجاه الاردن تعبر عن رأي اصحابها

## الحصن نيوز

قال المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية الاسرائلية  الخميس في بيان صادر عنه ان العريضة التي نشرت بتاريخ 24 شباط في صحيفة  هآرتس والتي قادها المتطرف ارييه الداد بجعل الاردن وضنا للفلسطينيين لا  تعبر عن موقف الحكومة الاسرائيلية تجاه الاردن وانها تعبر عن رأي اصحابها  فقط. 

واضاف البيان ان دولة اسرائيل تحترم الاردن وهي ملتزمة التزاما كاملا بمعاهدة السلام الموقعة بين البلدين في عام 1994.

كان المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية محمد  الكايد أعلن الاربعاء ان التصريحات والنشاطات التي يطلقها عضو الكنيست  الإسرائيلي المتطرف إرييه الداد تفيض بالكراهية والحقد وتعكس منطقا مهتزا  وحالة مجتزة من عدم الاتزان وتعكس هذيانا وتفكيرا مجنونا وان هذه التصريحات  والنشاطات السخيفة والسقيمة مرفوضة بالكامل من الأردن حكومة وشعبا .

وأضاف المتحدث 


<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;">

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

